
Show HN: I launched my first self-promoted Lifetime Deal - novellsim
https://simvoly.com/a/hn-lifetimedeal
======
novellsim
Hey HN,

I'm Stan, Co-Founder of Simvoly and this week we launched our first Lifetime
deal that we promote on our own. Before I continue, in Simvoly we are building
a different type of a platform combining funnels, websites, and e-commerce
with a 100% white label program (meaning that anyone can promote their own
version of the platform).

Why we decided to run a Lifetime deal to promote our new Funnel Academy to
change how businesses are selling or generating leads online. The idea is not
to appeal to the Lifetime deal community because they are really hard to
upsell and a lifetime deal is not great for growth.

First, we created this super easy flow with a funnel on our platform. The
landing page explained the platform well and make it super simple to capture
one of the 3 deals. Yes, we released 3 lifetime deals and surprisingly for us,
not the middle one but the top (10 funnel deal) is our best-seller.

We decided to target people who are already paying for other funnel or page
builders to help them make a quick jump and test our product. We know that one
they try it, they will most likely convert to us as we are superior to the
competition.

Ways to promote you may ask? We, of course, targeted LTD groups as a jump-
starting community but we also made it SUPER simple to share the deal with
others and earn 35% affiliate for every customer. We got people sharing in all
sorts of groups and websites to create a viral effect. We are also doing
remarketing in google and facebook + more ads in facebook focused on
entrepreneurs, funnel communities and similar.

The deal is still running (until Cyber Monday) if you want to check it out.

To summarize, it is so much better to run your own lifetime deal to promote a
new release to an existing audience and finding new customers similar to what
you have because you know who you are targeting. You know that they can bring
value and the LTD is just a way to attract attention and noise around your
product. Platforms like Appsumo and similar are great for just starting
companies to find best testers and get some traction but for a growing company
- do your own promos and targeting.

~~~
PaulHoule
Is this like Amway or Herbalife or Scientology?

~~~
novellsim
No, this is a Website/Funnel building tool that helps business, freelancers,
marketers, agencies to build super fast and easy to sell online, generate
leads or promote their products/services.

